# My Preffered Natural Shape 2 ("Little Dogwood")



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

*File Name*: My Preffered Natural Shape 2 ("Little Dogwood")

*File Submitter*: jazz</p >

*File Submitted*: 30 Jul 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

I liked this fork shape so much that I traced it in a drawing program. Who knows, maybe sone day me or somebody else recreates it from a board?

cheers,

jazz

Click here to download this file


----------



## jamesvukic (Nov 21, 2015)

Files dont seem to be working... got a pic?

Sent from my SM-T515 using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

I couldnt get the image either.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Same here, no pics come up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

No picture. No peanuts. No handjob. No nothing.

I want me money back....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Duuuuuuuude.......................

Where be the files, mate???

I'm not sure if you are aware that something has gone terribly terribly wrong.... please re-upload or something? Please? :help:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> Duuuuuuuude.......................
> 
> Where be the files, mate???
> 
> I'm not sure if you are aware that something has gone terribly terribly wrong.... please re-upload or something? Please? :help:


.

I "think" jazz also posted these pics on the other site and they came up fine ?

You could check there maybe Sean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

What* other* site??? anic:


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> What* other* site??? anic:


The Slingshot Community.....lot of the guys here crossover to that site as well....I monitor and post on both, so I'm having DOUBLE the fun, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

